# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #223 (05/2019)



## PCGH_Aleco (27. März 2019)

Hier ist er wieder der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur aktuellen PCGH-Ausgabe 05/2019! Ich weiß, ihr habt ihn schon vermisst, deswegen erst einmal herzlich willkommen 

Wie immer, gibt es  ab dem ersten Mittwoch des Monats, in diesem Fall also dem 03. April 2019, die neue Ausgabe am Kiosk. Wer auf die haptische Version verzichten kann, kann ab dem Freitag davor, in diesem Fall ab dem 29. März, Ausgabe 223 in Händen halten (sagt man das auch bei einer digitalen Version?). Abonnenten unserer Zeitung bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware teilweise sogar einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT), ein Abo lohnt sich alleine deswegen schon.

Seid versichert: Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich produzieren wir dieses Heft für Euch! Konstruktive Kritik wird von der Redaktion immer gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (20 Minuten Schlaf reichen meist), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback zu Herzen!

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## BxBender (28. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH 05/2019 (#223): RTX 2070 - 9 Karten getestet, Ultrawide-Displays im Test, Z390-Mainboards für Intel, 14 Seiten über Grafikspeicher und den Einfluss auf Fps und Optik, u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion The Inner World: Der letzte Wintermönch*

Geil, geil, her damit!


----------



## Lowry (29. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH 05/2019 (#223): RTX 2070 - 9 Karten getestet, Ultrawide-Displays im Test, Z390-Mainboards für Intel, 14 Seiten über Grafikspeicher und den Einfluss auf Fps und Optik, u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion The Inner World: Der letzte Wintermönch*

Gute Ausgabe, viele interessante Themen.

Und die Vorschau macht Lust auf mehr: Weitere 2080Ti-Karten im Test gefällt mir, denn da gabs bislang ja "nur" 4 Custom Designs.
Dürft ihr schon verraten, welche Karten wir im Test sehen werden?


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (30. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH 05/2019 (#223): RTX 2070 - 9 Karten getestet, Ultrawide-Displays im Test, Z390-Mainboards für Intel, 14 Seiten über Grafikspeicher und den Einfluss auf Fps und Optik, u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion The Inner World: Der letzte Wintermönch*

Ausgerechnet der Freesync-Monitor den ich mir kaufen will hat einen doppelten so hohen Input-Lag wie die anderen im Test!  34GK950F-B
Und ist der einzige mit 144hz bei der Auflösung 3440x1440p im Test. An was liegt das?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH 05/2019 (#223): RTX 2070 - 9 Karten getestet, Ultrawide-Displays im Test, Z390-Mainboards für Intel, 14 Seiten über Grafikspeicher und den Einfluss auf Fps und Optik, u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion The Inner World: Der letzte Wintermönch*



Lowry schrieb:


> Gute Ausgabe, viele interessante Themen.
> 
> Und die Vorschau macht Lust auf mehr: Weitere 2080Ti-Karten im Test gefällt mir, denn da gabs bislang ja "nur" 4 Custom Designs.
> Dürft ihr schon verraten, welche Karten wir im Test sehen werden?



Der Artikel ist als Ergänzung nach oben konzipiert. Aktuelle Probanden:

- EVGA RTX 2080 Ti FTW3
- MSI RTX 2080 Ti Lightning Z
- Zotac RTX 2080 Ti AMP Extreme

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH 05/2019 (#223): RTX 2070 - 9 Karten getestet, Ultrawide-Displays im Test, Z390-Mainboards für Intel, 14 Seiten über Grafikspeicher und den Einfluss auf Fps und Optik, u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion The Inner World: Der letzte Wintermönch*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Die PCGH 05/2019 mit folgenden Artikeln: Neun RTX 2070 Grafikkarten zwischen 490 und 590 Euro im Test?


Warum fragt Ihr uns das, woher sollen wir das wissen. Also ist der Test jetzt im Heft, oder nicht?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH 05/2019 (#223): RTX 2070 - 9 Karten getestet, Ultrawide-Displays im Test, Z390-Mainboards für Intel, 14 Seiten über Grafikspeicher und den Einfluss auf Fps und Optik, u.v.m. Auf DVD: Vollversion The Inner World: Der letzte Wintermönch*

Moin!

Fixed. Ist drin. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Palmdale (31. März 2019)

Danke für die Lektüre übers Wochenende, milderte etwas das Grummeln über die bescheuerte Sommerzeit...

Maln kleines Feedback zur vorliegenden Ausgabe:

- Finally der 2070er Roundup, hätte früher kommen müssen. Gut, ich hab euch im Print-Abo, aber so entging euch mMn in der Aufrüst-Zeit (immerhin sind die Karten knapp 5 Monate erhältlich) sicher der ein oder andere Kiosk-Verkauf. Ihr schreibt selbst, dass das die interessanteste P/L Karte aus der Turing-Generation ist, wohl aus dem gesamten Jahr 2018 für Aufrüstwillige...  

- DX12 für Windows 7 dürfte keine Kehrwende für Microsoft gewesen sein, sondern vielmehr bezahlte Exklusivität durch Blizzard. Dort wird man gegen gerechnet haben und entschloss sich, Microsoft für die eingesparte DX11 Weiterentwicklung von World of Warcraft einfach für DX12 Zugang zu bezahlen. Unterm Strich dürfte man bei Blizzard noch immer gespart haben und lässt DX11 mittelfristig hinten runter fallen.

- Ich werd mit eurem Test des Grafikspeichers nicht warm, was an mehreren Dingen liegt und ja, es ist kompliziert. Wie von Euch erwähnt ist die Behelfsbrücke mit dem Tool für die Titan RTX mehr Theorie wie Praxis, denn der Treiber wird mit der Engine entsprechend (wie von Euch an einigen Stellen erwähnt) entsprechend kommunizieren, um das Spielvergnügen je nach Rahmenbedingungen (insbesondere vorhandene Speicherausstattung) geschmeidig zu halten. Wenn also der Treiber der Streaming-Engine dann signalisiert, es wären 6GB da, wo allerdings künstlich welcher belegt wurde, bricht das mMn in sich zusammen. 

Division 2: Wo bitteschön sind denn die Frametimes der 1660 bereits in FHD deutlich unruhiger? Entweder ihr habt die falsche Grafik auf S. 14 oder schreibt bissl Stuss, denn die Graphen zur 590 sind in meiner Ausgabe identisch gleichmäßig. Ebenso würde ich das "überholen" von FHD auf WQHD bei 1-2fps in die Messungenauigkeit (78,5 zu 79,4 bzw. 51,4 zu 50) verorten, tendenziell legt GCN in höheren Auflösungen ja bissl zu. Generell relativiert ihr alle geäußerten Bedenken selbst mit Hinweisen wie "fällt in den Bereich sehr unauffällig", "in WQHD noch flüssig spielbar". Ja was denn nun?

RE2: "...1660 und 590 fühlen sich in FHD und WQHD nahezu identisch an". "Zugewinne sehr klein und unmerklich, Unterschiede unauffällig, umfangreiche Anpassungsmöglichkeiten im Grafikmenü." Alles gesagt, bitte weitergehen

ACO: Ultra-Preset? Mehrere Stocker in WQHD bei der 1060 mit phänomenalen 25,1fps, ernsthaft? Die Frametimes sehen in FHD zwischen 1060 6G und der 570 8G übrigens auch hier identisch aus. Die Beschriftung in der Grafik auf S. 22 mit den fps sind übrigens alle auf FHD, dürfte wohl FHD/WQHD/UHD sein. 

Ark: maximale Details, fps in FHD bei den Hauptakteuren 30, 25 und 19. Na dann alles klar, bitte weitergehen ​
Die sichere Bank ist durchweg die Nutzlosigkeit der 3GB 1060, die war von Beginn an eigentlich Kokolores. Ähnlich wie Winterreifen aus Fernost halt nicht gerade ein intelligenter Kauf. 
Aber bitte konstruiert nicht (mit all der Arbeit, welche mit den zahlreichen Benchmarks ja verbunden war) Situationen auf Teufel komm raus, nur um einen Titelseiten-Aufmacher zu rechtfertigen, der einen nach dem Lesen bissl ratlos zurücklässt. Sind 8GB zukunftssicherer in der günstigen Mittelklasse? Höchstwahrscheinlich. Fällt es bei realistisch zu erwartenden Einstellungen (Ark NICHT in Ultra...) in Bild und Leistung *aktuell* auf? Nein, und das schreibt ihr selbst in jedem untersuchten Spiel. 

- Verständnisfrage zum Kommentar auf S. 53, überschrieben mit Carsten Spille, abgebildet ist jedoch Raff - wer wars? . Inhaltlich dazu gefragt, macht es wirklich keinen Unterschied bei 3Ghz? Sicherlich ists im GPU Limit net ganz so relevant, aber die jüngsten Ableger nutzen gerne Kerne und/oder hohen Takt, eben auch just das erwähnte Division2 in UHD, siehe The Division 2 im Technik-Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase. Ließe ich meinen 8700k mit nur 3Ghz laufen, brächte es Einbußen (ggf. bei fps unter die G-Sync Grenze, in jedem Fall aber bei den Frametimes). Und Strom bringt das Netzteil doch genug? 

- Danke für den Monitor-Test. Allerdings unterstreicht es leider die Situation, dass mein Wunschmonitor @ UWQHD noch nicht existiert 

- Sehr interessante Beleuchtung des RTX Streamings 


@Ausblick

Beleuchtet Ihr ggf. auch die Afterburner Funktionalität mit Auto-OC Auslootung für Pascal?


----------



## Lowry (31. März 2019)

Ich denke es ist ein Scherz, denn dort steht "Sparsten Cille".
Die Mailadresse wirds auch nicht geben.
Vermutlich mehrdeutig gemeint, Sparsten= Ich spare mir Strom und Abwärme mit dem UV + Takt, passend dazu auch Fachbereich Effizienz.
Ich musste jedenfalls herzhaft lachen als ich das gelesen habe.


----------



## TSchaK (31. März 2019)

Hallo PCGH-Team,
seit der LG 34GK950F-B vorgestellt wurde, habe ich auf die Verfügbarkeit gewartet und diesen zu kaufen.
Nachdem ich die letzten Monate bereits dafür gespart hatte, sollte es nächsten Monat dazu kommen.
Nun ist gerade rechtzeitig noch die aktuelle Ausgabe im Briefkasten gelandet und ich habe mir noch einmal den Test durchgelesen und war doch sehr über den extrem hohen Inputlag erstaunt.
Da ich den Monitor fast ausschließlich für ProjectCars2 oder Assetto Corsa nutze ist das für mich nicht unbedeutend.

Auf der Suche nach ähnlichen Erfahrungen bin ich, unter anderem, auf ein Test gestoßen wo explizit auf die Verbesserung des Inputlags durch die aktuelle Firmware (3.0.1) hingewiesen wird. (Ich weiß nicht ob man den Link hier posten darf?!)


Daher frage ich mich ob bei dem Test auch die aktuelle Firmware genutzt wurde bzw. ob ihr bei Gerätetests allgemein vorher Firmwareupdates sucht.

MfG
TSchaK


----------



## gfpmatrix (1. April 2019)

Warum wird die aktuelle Ausgabe 05/2019 neuerdings ohne Folie und stattdessen mit Adressaufkleber auf dem Cover an die Abonnenten verschickt? Erfreulicherweise lässt sich immerhin der Aufkleber rückstandsfrei entfernen, aber das Magazin einfach lose zu verschicken, finde ich absolut nicht gut und ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung. Die Kollegen der CINEMA habe dies vor einigen Monaten auch für zwei Ausgaben probiert und sind anschließend - wahrscheinlich aufgrund der entsprechenden Rückmeldungen - wieder zurückgerudert.  Im Falle der PCGH hatte ich Glück, dass der Austräger noch ein Päckchen dabei hatte und mir dadurch alles direkt und persönlich übergeben hat. Wenn das Magazin dann jedoch einfach so, und Umständen mit anderen Umschläge und Sendungen, in den Briefkasten geschoben wird, sind Knicke, Eselsohren oder gar komplette Verformungen (alles schon in Zusammenhang mit CINEMA erlebt) fast schon vorprogrammiert. Also warum das Ganze? Zur Kostenoptimierung, für den Umweltschutz? Sollte letzteres die Motivation sein, dann packt das Magazin bitte wenigstens in einen Umschlag, meinetwegen aus Recyclingpapier, damit es beim Versand wenigstens ein bißchen geschützt ist.


----------



## Ion (1. April 2019)

Ich kann gfpmatrix nur beipflichten, denn genau diese Art von Beschädigungen sind mir bei meinem Heft passiert.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dass Plastikmüll reduziert werden soll, finde ich absolut lobenswert, aber dann muss zumindest eine andere Art Lösung für die Umverpackung gefunden werden.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. April 2019)

gfpmatrix schrieb:


> Warum wird die aktuelle Ausgabe 05/2019 neuerdings ohne Folie und stattdessen mit Adressaufkleber auf dem Cover an die Abonnenten verschickt? Erfreulicherweise lässt sich immerhin der Aufkleber rückstandsfrei entfernen, aber das Magazin einfach lose zu verschicken, finde ich absolut nicht gut und ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung. Die Kollegen der CINEMA habe dies vor einigen Monaten auch für zwei Ausgaben probiert und sind anschließend - wahrscheinlich aufgrund der entsprechenden Rückmeldungen - wieder zurückgerudert.  Im Falle der PCGH hatte ich Glück, dass der Austräger noch ein Päckchen dabei hatte und mir dadurch alles direkt und persönlich übergeben hat. Wenn das Magazin dann jedoch einfach so, und Umständen mit anderen Umschläge und Sendungen, in den Briefkasten geschoben wird, sind Knicke, Eselsohren oder gar komplette Verformungen (alles schon in Zusammenhang mit CINEMA erlebt) fast schon vorprogrammiert. Also warum das Ganze? Zur Kostenoptimierung, für den Umweltschutz? Sollte letzteres die Motivation sein, dann packt das Magazin bitte wenigstens in einen Umschlag, meinetwegen aus Recyclingpapier, damit es beim Versand wenigstens ein bißchen geschützt ist.



Es dazu eine Info im Abo-Newsletter. Offen gestanden wurde ich von dem Schritt auch etwas überrascht.

Wir sammeln jetzt Feedback, evaluieren mögliche andere Optionen und entscheiden dann. Tatsächlich ist es Branchentrend, auf "unsere" Version zu wechseln - keine Umverpackung, ablösbarer Aufkleber. Ich bekomme selbst seit einiger Zeit meine Printabos so.




Ion schrieb:


> Ich kann gfpmatrix nur beipflichten, denn genau diese Art von Beschädigungen sind mir bei meinem Heft passiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, so sollte das nicht aussehen. Würde ich eventuell reklamieren unter dpv@computec.de und einen Ersatz anfordern.


----------



## Ballernase (1. April 2019)

Meine Abo-Ausgabe war auch eingerissen. Aber noch was anderes:
In der DVD-Ausgabe ist immer auch ein Spiel enthalten, welches mittels Code bei steam freigeschaltet werden kann. Meinen Kinder wollten gerne das enthaltene Spiel "Der letzte Windmönch" am Wochenende schon spielen. Leider wurde die webseite bei pcgh/codes noch nicht mit der neuen Ausgabe ergänzt. Macht ihr das immer erst, wenn die Ausgabe am Kiosk liegt? Wenn dem so ist, könntet ihr die codes nicht schon freigeben, sobald das neue Heft im Briefkasten liegt?
thx


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. April 2019)

*Eigentlich* sollte die Freischaltseite ab dem Erstverkaufstag der Digitalvariante des Hefts aktualisiert (und damit auch für Print-Abonnenten nutzbar) sein, allerdings ist das in diesem Monat leider nicht passiert. Dank deines Hinweises haben wir das jetzt nachgeholt: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/codes/


----------



## Ballernase (1. April 2019)

Super... Danke, Stephan.


----------



## Rob_Paulsen (2. April 2019)

Stehe der Entscheidung zur Reduzierung des Plastikmülls generell positiv gegenüber, aber eine Versandtasche aus meinetwegen recyceltem Altpapier sollte/müsste zumindest die Alternative sein. Meine Ausgabe kam ebenfalls beschädigt an (siehe Bild). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (2. April 2019)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Maln kleines Feedback zur vorliegenden Ausgabe:
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


​ 
Die Frametime-Graphen sind im Print tatsächlich ein bisschen suboptimal. Problem: Die Auflösung der originalen Excel-Formulare ist zu hoch, beim Runterrechnen auf das Print-Format gehen offenbar ein paar kleine Feinheiten (und in diesen spezifischen Fall: im Original pixelbreite Frametime-Ausreißer) verloren. Sorry, das ist mir leider etwas mißlungen. Ich werd's beim nächsten Mal besser machen.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. April 2019)

Palmdale schrieb:


> - Verständnisfrage zum Kommentar auf S. 53, überschrieben mit Carsten Spille, abgebildet ist jedoch Raff - wer wars? .


Soso, ich stehe dann hoffentlich auch im Impressum?  Rechnung folgt. 



Lowry schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist ein Scherz, denn dort steht "Sparsten Cille".
> Die Mailadresse wirds auch nicht geben.


Probier's aus 



Lowry schrieb:


> Ich musste jedenfalls herzhaft lachen als ich das gelesen habe.


Ich auch! Ist ein alter Insiderjoke …


----------



## orca113 (2. April 2019)

Mich hat der Miditowertest sehr angesprochen da ich mir einen neuen kaufen möchte in den nächsten Wochen.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (2. April 2019)

TSchaK schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH-Team,
> seit der LG 34GK950F-B vorgestellt wurde, habe ich auf die Verfügbarkeit gewartet und diesen zu kaufen.
> Nachdem ich die letzten Monate bereits dafür gespart hatte, sollte es nächsten Monat dazu kommen.
> Nun ist gerade rechtzeitig noch die aktuelle Ausgabe im Briefkasten gelandet und ich habe mir noch einmal den Test durchgelesen und war doch sehr über den extrem hohen Inputlag erstaunt.
> ...



Der Monitor ist ohne Firmwareupdate getestet. Die sind eher die Ausnahme bei Monitoren, daher suche ich da nicht extra danach. Hab ihn leider auch nicht mehr hier und kann das nicht nachtesten. An sich ist der Lag auch nicht spürbar hoch.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (3. April 2019)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Wenn also der Treiber der Streaming-Engine dann signalisiert, es wären 6GB da, wo allerdings künstlich welcher belegt wurde, bricht das mMn in sich zusammen.



Es gibt bei 8 vs 6 Gigabyte Speicher aktuell nicht viele gewichtige Entscheidungspunkte. Alle getesteten Spiele "wollen" aber mindestens 8 GiByte belegen, und daraus ergeben sich durchaus auch messbare Vorteile. Und das schon jetzt, vor dem Erscheinen der schon am Horizont erahnbaren, neuen Konsolengeneration.
Die Message hätte der Artikel vielleicht auch noch ein bisschen besser rüberbringen können, aber schon aktuell sind 8 GiByte selbst für Full HD eine gute Idee.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Taskmaster (4. April 2019)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage zum Test der Z390 Boards. Im Speziellen geht es um das Gigabyte Aorus Master.

Im Text steht auf Seite 84 im vorletzten Absatz:


> Vor allem in Witcher 3 und Lightroom liefert Gigabyte - mal wieder - unterdurchschnittliche Leistung ab.



In der Testtabelle auf selbiger Seite steht dann:


> Witcher 3: 153,1 Fps
> Lightroom: 110,1 Sekunden


Vergleiche ich die Werte mit den anderen getesteten Boards, dann ist der Unterschied aber quasi gerade noch so messbar/vernachlässigbar (In Witcher 3 landet es mit einem Abstand von 1,2 Fps zum MSI-Board auf Platz 3, in Lightroom ist es mit 110,1 Sekunden gar genauso schnell wie das letztendliche Testsiegerboard Taichi).

Klar, rein formell kann man natürlich mit einem 3. Platz in Witcher 3 und einem mit dem Taichi geteilten 3. Platz in Lightroom bei vier Probanden von einer Leistung "unter dem Durchschnitt" sprechen.
Aber die Formulierung klingt beim Lesen schon so ein wenig (sagen wir mal) drastisch, so sehr, dass ich nachfragen wollte, ob die Werte der Tabelle stimmen (vielleicht ein Zahlendreher o.ä.?!) oder es sich hier einfach nur um Kritik auf sehr hohem Niveau handelt, das Gigabyte-Board somit völlig sorglos gekauft werden kann (was ich eigentlich vor hatte und nun kurz innehalte).

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. April 2019)

Da Torsten Vogel erst nächste Woche wieder im Büro ist, springe ich mal ein. Ich finde, dass der nächste Satz eine wichtige Rolle spielt und das Ganze auch in das richtige Licht rückt: 





> Vor allem in Witcher 3 und Lightroom liefert Gigabyte – mal wieder – unterdurchschnittliche Leistung ab. Das spürt man im Alltag zwar nicht, es zieht die Endnote der ansonsten sehr gelungenen Platine aber nach unten.


Wenn dir das Board ansonsten zusagt, dann sollte dich dieser Aspekt meines Erachtens nicht davon abbringen. Die Leistungswertung von 1,35 zeigt ja auch, dass es sich um die angesprochene Kritik auf hohem Niveau handelt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. April 2019)

Ohne Zugriffe auf alle Testdaten im Büro ergänze ich aus dem Bauch heraus noch, dass die Gesamtspanne vom besten zum schlechtesten Mainboard bei Witcher 3 circa 10 Fps und bei Lightroom 15 Sekunden betragen dürfte. Die Mehrheit der getesteten Platinen liegt in einem weniger als 5 Fps breiten Korridor. Eine Abweichung von 1,5 Fps nach unten sind gemessen am Gesamteinfluss eines Mainboards also schon ziemlich schlecht, auch wenn man es nicht spürt. Genausowenig spürt man ob die Spannungswandler 45 oder 55 °C haben, ob der Stromverbrauch 1 Watt höher oder tiefer liegt und so weiter. Für 95 Prozent der Anwender sind alle Anforderungen schon bei einem 100 Euro-Mainboard erfüllt. Daher konzentriert sich die Bewertung von High-End-Platinen, die trotzdem rege nachgefragt werden, auf diverse "spürt man nicht", "brauch man (noch) nicht" und "nutzten die meisten eh nicht".


----------



## Taskmaster (4. April 2019)

Alles klar! Der zitierte Satz klang einfach nach einem deutlich größeren Abstand zu den anderen Boards als letztendlich in der Tabelle ausgewiesen.

Aber wenn dieses eine Fps respektive die Sekunde wirklich alles sind (klar, irgendwie müsst ihr ja Unterschiede festmachen und die Notenfindung hinbekommen), dann soll es mich nicht weiter stören.

Dank für die Aufklärung!


----------



## Llares (5. April 2019)

Fehlt mir das Textverständnis oder ist bei den Graphen des Lüftertests derbe was durcheinander gekommen?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. April 2019)

Spontan sehe ich beim Kühlertest eine falsche Überschrift beim dritten Benchmark-Block der Lautheits-Messungen. Ich hoffe, es ist aus dem Kontext heraus klar, was da stehen sollte.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (8. April 2019)

@pcgh ohne Plastikfolie: ergänzend sei noch erwähnt, daß die Post auch bei strömenden Regen ausgetragen wird. Ich hatte vor allem im Winterhalbjahr schon Post und Zeitungen, welche ich eine Stunde lang auf der Heizung trocknen mußte; mit einem entspr. lesbaren , aber gewellten Ergebnis. Also bitte nochmal überdenken.


----------



## kmf (10. April 2019)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich kann gfpmatrix nur beipflichten, denn genau diese Art von Beschädigungen sind mir bei meinem Heft passiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Heft sah auch ähnlich aus, Eselsohren über gefühlt 20 Seiten. Diese Versandart scheint jetzt Standard zu sein, meine Mountain Bike Ausgabe kommt auch so.


----------



## Da_Obst (11. April 2019)

Ich bin auch endlich mal dazu gekommen mir die neue Ausgabe zu Gemüte zu führen. 

Im Artikel zu "Beliebte CPUs übertakten" wird angegeben, dass der Ryzen 1700X auf 4.5GHz getaktet wurde. Sind da nicht eher 4.0GHz gemeint? Oder habt ihr da Werte für einen 2700X eingetragen? Ich hab nämlich bis jetzt noch nie einen 1700X gesehen der so hoch über 4GHz hinaus gekommen ist.


----------



## BikeRider (11. April 2019)

wird wohl wieder das Magazin.
Wieder eine (für mich) miese Steam Vollversion


----------



## McZonk (12. April 2019)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Im Artikel zu "Beliebte CPUs übertakten" wird angegeben, dass der Ryzen 1700X auf 4.5GHz getaktet wurde. Sind da nicht eher 4.0GHz gemeint? Oder habt ihr da Werte für einen 2700X eingetragen? Ich hab nämlich bis jetzt noch nie einen 1700X gesehen der so hoch über 4GHz hinaus gekommen ist.


+1 - Die gleiche Frage stellte sich mir gestern auch. 

Nachdem aber nicht nur Diagramme, sondern auch der Fließtext einheitlich von 4,5 GHz sprechen, war ich doch etwas verwundert. So richtig ins Bild passt die Zahl auch vor dem Hintergrund nicht, dass der übertaktete 1700X nur auf Augenhöhe mit dem Stock 2700X liegt und oft genug von selbigem kassiert wird.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. April 2019)

Beim übertakteten 1700X hat sich definitiv ein Fehler eingeschlichen. Daniel möchte euch darüber noch detaillierter informieren.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_H (15. April 2019)

Ahoi!
Da habt ihr und der werte Stephan natürlich recht! Es handelt sich hierbei um einen Tippfehler, den ich dann mit Copy und Pasta immer weiter gemacht habe.
Wir haben den Ryzen 1700X auf 4,0 Ghz gebracht. 4,5 wäre dann doch schon etwas viel (aber nicht ganz unmöglich). 
Entschuldigt den Schreibfehler und er wird in der digitalen Ausgabe dann ausgebessert.


----------



## garfield36 (26. April 2019)

Ich habe mir das Dark Base 700 in der weißen Ausführung zugelegt. Nun bin ich am Überlegen, welche Lüfter ich zusätzlich, respektive auch statt der Silent Wings 3 einbauen soll. 
Da das Gehäuse ja in PCGH 05/2019 getestet wurde, würde mich interessieren unter welchen Bedingungen der Frontlüfter überprüft worden ist. Es gibt ja bei der Lüftersteuerung den Performance- und Silent-Modus. Des weiteren gibt es für jeden Modus die Stufen Auto, 1, 2 und 3. Da wäre es schon interessant zu wissen, bei welcher Einstellung die angegebenen 1,7 Sone gemessen wurden. 
Im Heftartikel konnte ich dazu keine Details finden. Wäre nett, wenn dazu konkrete Angaben gemacht würden. Auf eine diesbezügliche Anfrage (17.04.2019) an den Verfasser des Artikels habe ich leider keine Antwort bekommen. Vielleicht kann jemand hier im Forum Angaben zu den Einstellungen während des Tests machen.


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (26. April 2019)

Hallo garfield36,

als Autor des Artikels und PCGH-Gehäusetester will ich Dir gerne die Details für die Testbedingungen für alle Lüfter (Front- und Hecklüfter) geben, die Du übrigens auch im Unterpunkt _* "Lautheitswertung: Lüftersteuerung per Hautplatine (QFan-Control-Funktion)" *_in unserer Gehäuse-Kaufberatung (http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gehaeuse-Hardware-213436/Specials/Test-Kaufberatung-1174475/5/) nachlesen kannst. Wie dort beschrieben nutze ich bei Lüftertests immer die Lüftersteuerung der Asus-Miini-ITX-Platine (Asus Z170I Pro Gaming) und schließe die Lüfter dort an.  Dabei wähle ich unter _*"Q-Fan-Control" *_für die Steuerung die Option _*"Standard"*_.  Auf den Einsatz der manuellen Steurung verzichte ich dagegen, weil es da bei den Gehäuseherstelern zu viele Unterschiede in punkto Drehzah- oder Spannungsregulierung gibt . Ich werde die Steuerung der Lüfter per Platine sowie die Einstellung imm UEFI dann ab dem nächsten Vergleichstest in der Testtabelle dokumentieren. Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir und natürlich auch anderen Lesern, bei denen die Frage aufgetaucht ist weiterhelfen  

Beste Grüße aus der Redaktion Frank Stöwer aka Tastatur- oder Gehäusepapst


----------



## garfield36 (26. April 2019)

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die Antwort.  Leider bin ich jetzt so schlau als wie zuvor. Ich werde nämlich die Lüftersteuerung des Gehäuses verwenden. 
Be quiet! gibt übrigens bei Verwendung der Silent Wings 3, sowie Steuerung über die Frontregler, folgende Drehzahlen an:

*Performance Mode
*Stufe 1   50%    800 Upm
Stufe 2   70% 1120 Upm
Stufe 3 100% 1600 Upm

*Silent Mode
*Stufe 1  25%    400 Upm
Stufe 2  45%    640 Upm
Stufe 3  65% 1040 Upm

Das sagt natürlich herzlich wenig über die Lautstärke aus.


----------

